# In Maryland And Need Relabeling Service



## kretzer432 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm looking for a relabeling service in Maryland, I'm located in Frederick MD but at this point I'm willing to drive a little bit or look outside of the area as I've called about a dozen places with no luck. I want to have custom sewn tags sewn into the neck of the shirt. Thanks!


----------



## bhtee (Feb 21, 2014)

maybe i can help you, but not with sewed tags, we use vinyl tags

some attached photos


have great day


----------

